# What temperature freshwater shrimp?



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep mine at 72-4. room temp works for me. I keep a heater set at 72 for the winter in case it gets too cold but it doesnt come on most of the year.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

they all do ok in temps in the 70's. i would keep them all around 78

you dont have them all in the same tank do you?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Green shrimp... Nice. Are you breeding them to sell?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I think everyone has their own experiences with different shrimps. I kept mines well in the 66-70 range. They perfer to be in cold water. I kept most of the common shrimps before in cold condition. In cold water, they seemed to molt more and be more active/breeding more often. In warm water, let's say 80c, they might breed but the eggs might not fully develope due to warm condition. 

If you do a research, there was a few shrimp hobbyist that actually live in cold states ( I don't recall what states) that had a outdoor pond that bred cherry shrimp. I recalled the water temp being between 58-60C.


----------

